# Transformador de copiadora, es diferente???



## Mastodonte Man (Abr 24, 2011)

Hola amigos, lo que pasa es que mi tio tiene 2 copiadoras y una ya no sirve y me dijo, te doy una cosa de esta copiadora , lo que quieras y yo listamente eleji el transformador 
El trafo, dice asi:
Input: 115v 60Hz
Output: 
-100v / 5A
-26v / 5A
-16v / 3A
-10v / 3A
Pienso usarlo en un amplificador de 800w que necesita 66v / 11A, masomenos deveria ser 708Watts en el trafo.
Viendo las tensiones del trafo, mas o menos serian como 708 watts, pero midiendo tensiones de este solo tiene algo asi:
En un lado del trafo, tiene 4 cables, negro-blanco-rojo-verde, pero el verde tiene una rosca que indica que va a tierra. Los 127vca los meto por el cable negro-blanco, quedan solos el rojo y el verde.

En el otro lado hay 2 cables blancos me dan 26v, 2 cables negros me dan 16v, 2 cables rojos me dan 10v, pero entonces donde quedan esos 100v /5A???.

No creo que esos 100v / 5A se saquen de los cables rojo y verde, ya que el rojo me da continuidad con el blanco y el negro de la entrada de voltaje, el verde no hace nada, entonces si existiran esos 100v / 5A, o se sacan de alguna convinacion?, ya que si no existen esos 
100v / 5A. seian 500w menos en el trafo.
SALUDOS!!! 
les dejo fotos del trafo, recuerden que el trafo es de una copiadora.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 24, 2011)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Hola amigos, lo que pasa es que mi tio tiene 2 copiadoras y una ya no sirve y me dijo, te doy una cosa de esta copiadora , lo que quieras y yo listamente eleji el transformador
> El trafo, dice asi:
> Input: 115v 60Hz
> Output:
> ...



Posiblemente sea una combinación entre "*Auto-transformador*" y transformador.

También (Posiblemente) tu transformador *NO* se pueda desarmar por estar soldado, cosoa habitual para evitar vibraciones y ruidos.

En esta foto parece verse la soldadura

Ver el archivo adjunto 52278​


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Abr 24, 2011)

si, pero , en los lugares especiales para rebobinar transformadores, si se podre mandar a rebobinar????
Igual y si si se puediera, creen que lo pueda mandar para que me de 66v / 11A???
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Diego German (Abr 24, 2011)

Mastodonte Man dijo:
			
		

> si, pero , en los lugares especiales para rebobinar transformadores, si se podre mandar a rebobinar????
> Igual y si si se puediera, creen que lo pueda mandar para que me de 66v / 11A???




Si es que se puede mandar a rebobinar seguro que te lo hacen al voltaje que vos quieras

Lo que si no se es si rebobinan cuando están soldados.. por que yo tengo uno de un horno de microondas que me da 5vac en la salida  y hubiese querido que por lo menos me de 33vac  y esta soldado .....ahi unas fotos para que vean como es  

saludos ...


----------



## Vin (Abr 24, 2011)

Diego German dijo:


> Si es que se puede mandar a rebobinar seguro que te lo hacen al voltaje que vos quieras
> 
> Lo que si no se es si rebobinan cuando están soldados.. por que yo tengo uno de un horno de microondas que me da 5vac en la salida  y hubiese querido que por lo menos me de 33vac  y esta soldado .....ahi unas fotos para que vean como es
> 
> saludos ...



5vac? Está estropeado no? Esos transformadores dan como 2kv, además lo pone en la etiqueta, high voltage.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 24, 2011)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> si, pero , en los lugares especiales para rebobinar transformadores, si se podre mandar a rebobinar????
> Igual y si si se puediera, creen que lo pueda mandar para que me de *66v / 11A*???
> SALUDOS!!!



66V * 11A = *726W*.

*NO* me parece que ese núcleo te entregue esa potencia.

Si el bobinado original era del tipo autotransformador, el calculo del núcleo magnético necesario para esa potencia es distinto al habitual, son núcleos mas chicos.

Mide el núcleo y con esos datos lee este tema para conocer la capacidad de potencia de ese núcleo.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/obtener-algunos-datos-transformadores-17625/


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Abr 24, 2011)

OK, vere que potencia me da como maximo, pero en caso que no sirva para mi proposito (amplificador de 800w), creen que existan nucleos a la venta de esta potencia???? es que no lo  quiero mandar a hacer, porque dicen que te sale mucho mas caro, sera verdad o combiene mas hacerlo caseramente???
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 24, 2011)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> OK, vere que potencia me da como maximo, pero en caso que no sirva para mi proposito (amplificador de 800w), creen que existan nucleos a la venta de esta potencia???? es que no lo  quiero mandar a hacer, porque dicen que te sale mucho mas caro, sera verdad o combiene mas hacerlo caseramente???
> SALUDOS!!!



Nop.
Pero seguramente se pueden conseguir las chapas "*E*" "*I*" sueltas.

Calculas el núcleo necesario, por ejemplo con esto:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/calculo-transformadores-mediante-software-7841/

Una ves calculado el núcleo, laminación y altura compras la cantidad necesaria de chapas, el carrete, y el alambre de cobre.


----------



## Vin (Abr 24, 2011)

Yo le saco 80W a un transformador de 50, no me preguntes como lo aguanta pero ahí esta, conectado durante días exigiendo eso y no da problemas, me lo encontré de unas lámparas halógenas.

Si no vas a usarlo intenta encontrar un transformador de microondas viejo, o no tan viejo, la mayoría aun usan un transformador grande y lo rebobinas, ese te dará sin problemas la potencia que necesitas.


----------



## alejandro electronica (Abr 24, 2011)

Buenas.
2 puntos quiero aclarar. 1) lo que dice vin no se debe hacer, yo ayer conecte un trafo de 10vac 1A a una lampara con balasto que requeria 12v 20w. El trafo duro nada, prendi la lampara y despues de 20 minutos se apaga, me fijo el trafo y estaba hirviendo. Pero era sabido que iba a pasar, pero como no tenia otro trafo tuve que probar con ese.
2) Diego German, yo una vez tuve un trafo de esos, me lo habia encontrado en la calle y recien ahora me vengo a enterar que eran de microndas, ni enterado estaba yo. Pregunte en el foro que se podia hacer con esos trafos soldados y me dijeron  que nada, entonces agarre una amoladora  y lo corte, me quede con el cobre y despues lo vendi. 

Saludos


----------



## Diego German (Abr 24, 2011)

Vin dijo:
			
		

> 5vac? Está estropeado no? Esos transformadores dan como 2kv, además lo pone en la etiqueta, high voltage.



Si tenes razon parece que conecte el secundario a la red de 110 y en el primario medi la tension y me daba 5 volts , y si es de 2.2Kv en el secundario y circula una corriente de 6.33a en el primario ... 




			
				alejandro electronica dijo:
			
		

> Diego German, yo una vez tuve un trafo de esos, me lo habia encontrado en la calle y recien ahora me vengo a enterar que eran de microndas, ni enterado estaba yo. Pregunte en el foro que se podia hacer con esos trafos soldados y me dijeron que nada, entonces agarre una amoladora y lo corte, me quede con el cobre y despues lo vendi.



Entonces lo unico que puedo hacer es sacarle el cobre   ....  gracias por la info alejandro 

saludos...


----------



## Vin (Abr 24, 2011)

Sí se puede rebobinar aunque esté soldado, con una amoladora cortas el secundario y luego con con cable de 6mm normal y corriente se lo haces, y así le sacas mucho amperaje, dije 6mm pero pueden usar el que les vaya bien conforme al amperaje que le saquen.

Es algo incómodo bobinarlo así pero nada extremo si es para voltajes bajos.

Saludos


----------



## Diego German (Abr 24, 2011)

Ok entonces para hacer eso tengo que sacar todo el secundario sin sacar las laminas de hierro del nucleo ?????

saludos...


----------



## Vin (Abr 24, 2011)

Un vídeo vale más que mil palabras:






Ahí le dan otro uso pero se puede ver perfectamente el proceso de como lo rebobina sin desmontar todo el hierro.

Saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Abr 24, 2011)

OK Gracias, pero Vin, por ejemplo, yo voy y saco un trafo de un microondas:
1)Como puedo saber si su potencia es de 800w como necesito???
2)Como se entonces cual es el devanado secundario??? (esque en estos trafos se ven iguales los devanados :S)
3)Como se cuantas vueltas por voltio lleva???
Saludos!!!


----------



## Vin (Abr 24, 2011)

1) La mayoría rondan esa potencia, no creo que tengas problemas.
2) Hombre, te fijas cuando lo sacas en donde está conectado el cable de alimentación, de todas formas se aprecia bastante fácil, es el que lleva el cable más fino, y mejor aislado, al comprobarlo con el tester te dará más resistencia, no pruebes en conectarlo porque si te da una sacudida la palmas ahí en medio, 2kv a unos 500mA dan.
3) No hace falta saberlo, vas poniendo vueltas y viendo el voltaje que te da y te haces una idea, por ejemplo si pones 10 vueltas y te da 5v (por decir algo, no es verídico), pues necesitaras 33 para los 66v que quieres.

Saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Abr 24, 2011)

OK, entonces:
Compro cualquier trafo de microondas, despues veo cual es el que tiene el alambre magneto mas fino y mejor aislado, ese no lo quito, sino el otro, el mas grueso, despues pruebo con unas cuantas vueltas y veo que voltaje me da, y con eso hago una regla de 3.
Estoy bien????
SALUDOS!!!!
PD: Segurisimo que esos trafos, dan mas de 800w???? 
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Vin (Abr 24, 2011)

Perdona, me equivoqué arriba, el más fino es el secundario, y también es el que da más resistencia, y el mejor aislado, menudo lapsus, pero si, el que viene conectado del enchufe si es el primario.

Pero corrigiendo eso estás bien si. Y bueno, para que quieres más de 800? Si te bastas con 700.

Lo que pasa es que esos transformadores trabajan de forma intermitente y en continuo soportan algo menos, pero yo creo que se podrá usar igual.

Intenta encontrarlo tu el microondas y que te salga gratis, y te fijas si en la potencia pone 1000W o más.


----------



## Diego German (Abr 24, 2011)

Vin si observas en las fotos que subi en donde se ven los bobinados el que tiene alambre mas fino es en donde coloque los 110VAC y medi en el mas grueso y me daba 5 VAC entonces cual de los dos debo cortar, mas o menos en el que medi los 5VAC son 130 vueltas 

saludos...


----------



## Vin (Abr 24, 2011)

Debes cortar el más fino, o sea el secundario.

Es que me equivoque en mi mensaje #16, disculpen las molestias.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Abr 24, 2011)

Vin, seguro que el mas fino es el secundario????, porque todos los trafos que he destapado, el secundario es el grueso (por ser el que entraga corriente mayor), amenos que sea alrevez en este tipo de trafos, debes estar 100% seguro, ya que no me gustaria cortar el devanado equivocado en un trafo que cuesta mucho trabajo conseguir (ya sabes, no hay microondas por todas partes de casa)
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Vin (Abr 24, 2011)

Sí, a ver, eso que dije SOLO es válido en transformadores que la salida sea con más voltaje que la entrada, como microondas, ya que el amperaje es menor en el secundario. El transformador te consume unos 6A en el primario pero te da 500mA en el secundario, lo que pasa que más voltaje.

Los que estas acostumbrado a ver tienen más voltaje en la entrada me imagino.

Saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Abr 24, 2011)

OK, entonces en trafos, en los que la salida sea *MAYOR* que la entrada, el secundario es mas fino que el primario, OK gracias, ya solo consigo el alambre al calibre que me de el amperaje necesario, y comienzo
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Diego German (Abr 24, 2011)

Estas en lo correcto Vin acabo de probar y si el transformador me da 2080 VAC en el secundario, lo mas pronto posible que pueda hago el experimento a ver como me resulta  lo que quiero es 33 gnd 33 VAC en el secundario que serian algo asi como  39 vueltas por cada rama del secundario 

saludos...


----------



## Vin (Abr 24, 2011)

Muy bien ya contarán sus resultados, realmente los transformadores de microondas son muy útiles...

Por cierto diego, cómo has medido el secundario? Tienes un tester que aguanta ese voltaje?

Saludos


----------



## Diego German (Abr 24, 2011)

Pues lo que hice es inyectarle una señal de 40VAC de otro transformador  en el primario con lo cual medi en el secundario y me daba 768VAC y despues hice una regla de tres simple y saque valores de cuanto tendria a la salida con 110VAC 

Saludos...


----------



## Vin (Abr 24, 2011)

Buen truco, no se me había ocurrido.

Gracias por compartirlo.


----------



## Diego German (Abr 24, 2011)

Ok igual .. yo ya me hacia destruyendo el trafo para sacar el cobre  je je  lo que si es que este alambre seria muy util para una SMPS para bobinar el transformador y como toca  cortarlo no servira de mucho  es un desperdicio pero lo que toca toca  ..

saludos ...


----------



## alejandro electronica (Abr 24, 2011)

Carambolas, si me hubiera tomado el trabajo que se tomaron ustedes no hubiese desperdiciado el trafo como yo lo he hecho. Me voy a poner a llorar 

Saludos
igual ahora que me acuerdo el mio estaba recontra bañado con barniz, cosa que complicaba mas la cosa. Alguien sabe como sacar ese barniz, yo me acuerdo que intente con calor (y mucho) y no salia.


----------



## Vin (Abr 24, 2011)

Hola,

Igualmente el barniz cuando lo cortas te lo llevas por delante, supongo que con algún disolvente como aguarrás o acetona lo puedes quitar también.

Si es una lástima pero ahora ya lo sabes por si te encuentras con alguno.

Lo que es más lástima es que a los microondas que están saliendo ahora ya no llevan más este transformador si no que llevan una fuente switching en su interior (los llamados "inverter"), imposible de modificar tan fácilmente. Así que dense prisa si quieres recoger transformadores de estos.

Por cierto tengan en cuenta que después del rectificado y filtrado la corriente aumenta, no lo acomoden todo hasta no estar seguros de que quieren esas vueltas.

Saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Abr 25, 2011)

Oye Vin, ese barniz de los transformadores, no se quita ni con acetona ni aguaras ni thiner, es un barniz muy loco.

Rayos, porque no siguen fabricando hornos de microhondas con transformadorsotes, ahora que no tengo mucho $$$, oigan, si voy al centro como cuanto creen que salga uno de estos trafos, nuevo y ya destruido (porque imagino que destruido ya tiene quemado seguro el devanado primario y no quiero bobinar los 2 devanados)
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Vin (Abr 25, 2011)

Pero para que quieres quitarlo? No puedes serrar directamente el secundario llevandote el barniz por delante?


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Abr 25, 2011)

eso si, oye y respecto a los precios de trafos masomenos uno nuevo y uno roto???

otra duda, en el 1er mensaje especifico que las salidas que si da voltaje son:
-26v /5A
-16v/ 3A
-10v/3A
Si quiero tener una salida de 26v/5A, ya esta, pero ahora si quiero otra aparte de 26v/6A, puedo conectar en serie el de 10v/3A y 16v/3A????
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Vin (Abr 25, 2011)

No, ya que en serie el amperaje se queda igual.

Y no se el precio, supongo que algo como un tercio del microondas.

Saludos.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Abr 25, 2011)

entonces como puedo hacer para que el amperaje se sume, y el 16v y 10v de 26v???? esque ya que no me servira para el otro ampli le quiero sacar provecho con otro que pide 26v 3A, pero pienso hacer 3, osea 26v/9A
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 25, 2011)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> entonces como puedo hacer para que el amperaje se sume, y el 16v y 10v de 26v???? esque ya que no me servira para el otro ampli le quiero sacar provecho con otro que pide 26v 3A, pero pienso hacer 3, osea 26v/9A


No podés hacer magia, la sección de núcleo y el área disponible en la ventana te fija la máxima potencia a sacar, y un trafo bien bobinado ya está en este límite.
Si quisieras más potencia necesitarías la misma cantidad de vueltas pero con alambres más gruesos --> no hay espacio en la ventana.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Abr 25, 2011)

pero si este trafo es inrebobinable, entonces:
"O usas este trafo como esta o vas y compras otro" nimodo jejeje aver para que me sirve 
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## jorger (Abr 25, 2011)

Leyendo este etma un poco he llegado a la conclusión de que queréis usar transformadores de microondas para uso durante largos períodos..
Simplemente *no se puede* porque el núcleo de estos trafos trabajan saturados.Osease, que solo puedes tenerlo conectado (incluso sin carga) durante no más de 20 minutos porque se calientan bastante.

Pensad en otro tipo de transformador porque porque los de microondas no sirven.No es que lo diga yo, esque lo he comprobado yo mismo con uno que tengo aquí.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 25, 2011)

Ya existe un tema sobre trafos de microondas en el que hay abundante documentación para leer. No tiene sentido seguir este tema acá...


----------



## Vin (Abr 25, 2011)

Mastodonte man puedes rebobinarlo todo y sacar 78v/3A, y luego poner los amplis en serie.

Como dicen los transformadores de microondas se calientan mucho, pero se pueden usar de forma continua si no pides todo el rato el máximo de corriente, también le puedes agregar un ventilador de los grandes por si a caso. (he visto gente que lo hace y lo tienen días sacando mucha corriente y no pasa nada).

Saludos


----------



## jorger (Abr 25, 2011)

Vin dijo:


> .. pero se pueden usar de forma continua si no pides todo el rato el máximo de corriente..


*No*
Lee con más atención.
Los trafos de microondas se calientan hasta en vacío, olvidate de dejarlo 20 minutos conectado aún *sin carga* porque te quemas al tocarlo.
En contínuo *jamás* se podrán usar estos trafos por muy poca corriente que le pidas.
Creo que ya lo he que quedado bastante claro..

Como dice ezavalla, ya hay un buen tema sobre trafos de microondas.


----------



## Vin (Abr 25, 2011)

Oye jorger que yo no miento, es lo que he visto, mírate este vídeo, no tiene nada que ver con electrónica pero el tío usa un MOT (microwave oven transformer) y lo tiene corriendo *7 días y medio* y sacándole mucho amperaje, y no se le quema ni nada, míralo por ti mismo:






Saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Abr 25, 2011)

OK, entonces a cual de los 2 le creo????, digo, ps por ver ese video pues no se talvez funcione, pero jorger tambien se ve que lo que dice puede ser cierto


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 25, 2011)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> OK, entonces a cual de los 2 le creo????, digo, ps por ver ese video pues no se talvez funcione, pero jorger tambien se ve que lo que dice puede ser cierto


Eso lo podés verificar antes de rebobinarlo haciendo dos controles: 

- No le des pelota a los VA que salen de lo escrito en el transformador. 
De acuerdo a la sección del núcleo, te fijás cual es la potencia máxima que le podés sacar (buscá en el foro).
De los valores que salen segun los diferentes criterios, si vas a usarlo en forma continua, la potencia que vale es la menor.

- Lo conectas en vacío y lo dejás en un lugar poco ventilado (adentro de una caja).
Si después de un rato *está que hierve ==> es porque el núcleo trabaja muy saturado* (corriente de vacio alta) y eso no es nada bueno para servicio continuo.  Por las dudas lo dejás todo un día.
Si la temperatura se va peligrosamente arriba, vas a tener que rebobinar también el primario (como que ya no te conviene)


----------



## jorger (Abr 25, 2011)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> OK, entonces a cual de los 2 le creo????, digo, ps por ver ese video pues no se talvez funcione, pero jorger tambien se ve que lo que dice puede ser cierto


Ojo, lo que yo dije era refiriéndome a tener el transformador sin ventilar.
Poniendo ventilación forzada seguro que puede estar funcionando contínuamente con 200w de carga, pero eso ya es otro cantar..


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Abr 25, 2011)

OK, pero oye eduardom, como es eso de midirlo al vacio???


----------



## Vin (Abr 25, 2011)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> OK, pero oye eduardom, como es eso de midirlo al vacio???



Sin carga en el secundario.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Abr 25, 2011)

ahh, osea solo el voltaje de entrada en el primario, y en el secundario solo el multimetro???


----------



## Vin (Abr 25, 2011)

No, sin nada, a ver, tu coges el transformador y lo metes en una caja cerrada, y le conectas el primario a la red normal, el secundario a ninguna parte. El multímetro no es que sea malo pero lo vas a freír si no aguanta 2,2kv.

Y a ver si se calienta o no.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Abr 25, 2011)

ahhh ya ok
ya entiendo, cierto porque dice que solo aguanta 600v


----------



## Vin (Abr 25, 2011)

Y sobretodo ve con mucho cuidado con el secundario original ya que si te da probablemente te pase algo grave, 2200 volts a 500mA no es muy saludable que digamos...

Saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Abr 25, 2011)

si, lo hare, si me asusta tocar el secundario de un trafo de 24v/1A 
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Mastodonte Man (May 15, 2011)

Hola amigos, ya consegui un trafo de microhondas, tiene sus 2 devanados, uno grueso y uno delgado, voy a cortar el delgado, que es el secundario, pero ya medi el nucleo y es de 600w, creen que le pueda sacar 900w??? (esque van ahora 100w mas por ecualizador, vumetros, protectores, luces, ventiladores).
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## jorger (May 15, 2011)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Hola amigos, ya consegui un trafo de microhondas, tiene sus 2 devanados, uno grueso y uno delgado, voy a cortar el delgado, que es el secundario, pero ya medi el nucleo y es de 600w, creen que le pueda sacar 900w???


 
900w pero por periodos cortos.Si lo vas a usar para un ampli (creo que si) *olvídate por completo*.A menos que refrigeres el transformador con nitrógeno líquido 
Nah en serio, ni se te ocurra usarlo.Se va a prender fuego a los pocos minutos.

No sé cuántas veces hay que repetir que *los transformadores de microondas no se pueden usar en modo contínuo incluso sin exigirle mucho*.
Si encima le pides mas potencia de la nominal, mal vamos


----------



## Mastodonte Man (May 15, 2011)

OK ya lo conecte al vacia y si se calento, pero a la salida me da 600vca, entonces si lo rebovino a 66vca, no creo que se caliente o si, digo porque 66vca seran continuos, le voy a pedir 660watts continuos, entonces asi si funciona, no???
Respecto a que los trafos d emicrohondas no sirven para esto, ¿porque?, si ya le medi el nucle y me da que aguanta hasta 700w como trafo normal 
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Vin (May 15, 2011)

Si le pones refrigeración forzada yo creo que puede llegarte a dar unos 750W continuos.

Has quitado ya el secundario? Quitalo y mira a ver si se calienta.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (May 15, 2011)

no, aun no lo quito, pero para que miro si se calienta sin secundario (eliminar la bobina)
???


----------



## Vin (May 15, 2011)

Pues porque si llega a calentarse mucho sin el secundario no creo que puedas aspirar a sacarle mucho.

Igual se la has de quitar no? Si no puedes usarlo para el ampli tendrás que rebobinarlo igual no?


----------



## Mastodonte Man (May 15, 2011)

si, d ehecho pienso sacar como 700watts continuos, masomenos, pero por ahora no le he  quitado el devanado secunadario pues lo estoy conociendo y eso, pero entonces si le podre sacar masomenos entre 700w y 750w????
Como ya dije lo conecte al vacio y se calento, pero como dije eso porque estaba dando los 600vca, crees que funcione????

PD: La luz en mi calle por ahora esta llegando baja (95-100v), y asi me dio 600vca


----------



## Eduardo (May 15, 2011)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> OK ya lo conecte al vacia y si se calento, pero a la salida me da 600vca, entonces si lo rebovino a 66vca, no creo que se caliente o si, digo porque 66vca seran continuos, le voy a pedir 660watts continuos, entonces asi si funciona, no???


 Creés que tus profundos deseos de aprovechar ese transformafor van a modificar las leyes del electromagnetismo ?

Si calienta en vacío: Que tiene que ver si el secundario da 600Vca, 2000Vca o 10Vca ? Si por ese bobinado no está circulando corriente.

Calienta porque la corriente en vacío es alta.
Y por que es alta? -> Porque a los transformadores de *servicio intermitente* se les mezquina sección de núcleo y de cobre (menor costo y tamaño). 
Total... alcanzar una temperatura peligrosa lleva varios minutos y el trafo nunca estará tanto tiempo funcionando.

------------------

Agrego:

No se para que das tantas vueltas, si tantas ganas tenés de usar ese transformador --> Bobinalo y usalo. 
Lo peor que te puede pasar es que se queme y tengas que comprar el que corresponde.

En la temperatura que pueda llegar a alcanzar solamente se pueden hacer estimaciones gruesas, porque se depende de muchos factores que de antemano se desconocen. 
Como ser el ciclo real promedio de trabajo, la ventilacion del lugar donde va el trafo, la corriente RMS promedio real que se va a tomar, etc,etc,....

Simplemente un trafo diseñado para servicio intermitente *no se recomienda* para servicio continuo.


----------



## jorger (May 15, 2011)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> pero a la salida me da 600vca.


No es por nada pero los rtafos de microondas tiran 2kv..



> entonces si lo rebovino a 66vca, no creo que se caliente o si,
> digo porque 66vca seran continuos, le voy a pedir 660watts continuos, entonces asi si funciona, no???


Se va a calentar igual.



> Respecto a que los trafos d emicrohondas no sirven para esto, ¿porque?, si ya le medi el nucle y me da que aguanta hasta 700w como trafo normal
> SALUDOS


En qué quedamos, en 600w o 700w??

Vamos a ver si quedo todo claro.
TODOS los trafos de microondas (cuando digo todos, son todos) trabajan con el núcleo saturado.Como el núcleo está saturado todo el tiempo *se calientan mucho aunque no le pongas una carga en el secundario.*

Asi que *NO VAS A PODER USARLO COMO TRAFO NORMAL.*
He hecho varias pruebas, y teniendo el transformador conectado *sin* una carga en el secundario* se calienta hasta los 60ºC en media hora, y sigue subiendo.*

Ya ha quedado todo claro?
Todo esto lo he repetido más arriba, tanto cuesta leer?? -.-'

Un saludo.


----------



## Vin (May 15, 2011)

Pero y qué pasa si pones el microondas media hora? Es a lo que llega el que tengo en casa, y luego cuando termina le pones media hora más?


----------



## Mastodonte Man (May 15, 2011)

jorger, pues si, se calienta, entonces no puedo usarlo para nada mas, pero, como dice vin, porque cuando estan dentro del micro, por ejemplo le pones a calentar algo 99 minutos y luego vuelves a poner 99 minutos, se quemaria el microhondas???
Si no porque se puede hacer en el micro y afuera no?


----------



## jorger (May 15, 2011)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> porque cuando estan dentro del micro, por ejemplo le pones a calentar algo 99 minutos y luego vuelves a poner 99 minutos, se quemaria el microhondas???
> Si no porque se puede hacer en el micro y afuera no?


El transformador metido en el microondas funciona por periodos 1 minuto conectado como mucho, con ''descansos'' de medio minuto mas o menos.
Por eso no se queman.
Es decir, entran en funcionamiento 1 minuto, se desconectan.Pasa medio minuto y se vuelve a conectar durante otro minuto.Así todo el rato 

Un saludo.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (May 15, 2011)

y como se desconecta y el equipo entero no deja de funcionar, digo para que caliente a 1600w, no creo que tenga una fuente extra para dejar descansar el trafo, o de donde saca la energia en esos periodos???
PD: Como dice jorger, si los trafos estos tiran 2.2kv mas o menos, si el mio da 600vca, no estara dañado???
no sera eso lo que ocasiona calentamiento excesivo???


----------



## Vin (May 15, 2011)

No deja de funcionar porque lo único que necesita 2,1Kv es el magnetron, los motores y la luz suelen ir al voltaje de la línea, eso es lo que me imagino.

Ahora lo entendí gracias jorger.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (May 15, 2011)

entonces estos trafos prenden y apagan solos para no sobrecalentarse???


----------



## Vin (May 15, 2011)

No, habrá alguna electrónica que lo hace. Los trafos por si solos dudo que puedan hacer eso jaja.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (May 15, 2011)

entonces mi sueño de la fuente de poder perfecta se apaga  y entonces que hare con este trafo???


----------



## Diego German (May 15, 2011)

Vin dijo:


> No, habrá alguna electrónica que lo hace. Los trafos por si solos dudo que puedan hacer eso jaja.



Si tienen un mecanismo de activacion por rele el cual desconecta y conecta el trafo a la red 



Mastodonte Man dijo:


> entonces mi sueño de la fuente de poder perfecta se apaga  y entonces que hare con este trafo???



podes rebobinarlo y dejarlo como fuente de prueba para tus ampliicadores eso es lo que estoy haciendo con el mio 

saludos...


----------



## Vin (May 15, 2011)

O haz lo que este colgado:






(sin llegar a reventarlo claro) para pasar el rato esta bien jaja.


----------



## jorger (May 15, 2011)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> no creo que tenga una fuente extra para dejar descansar el trafo, o de donde saca la energia en esos periodos???


Tienen una fuente auxiliar, los que tienen display y esas cosas.
En los viejos no hay esa fuente, pero el motor que hace girar el selector de tiempo cuando ponemos a calentar algo, funciona a al vez como una especie de temporizador para el trafo (como un relé motorizado que conecta y corta la alimentacion del trafo en periodos)



> PD: Como dice jorger, si los trafos estos tiran 2.2kv mas o menos, si el mio da 600vca, no estara dañado???
> no sera eso lo que ocasiona calentamiento excesivo


Con qué estas midiendo la salida?
Si lo mediste con un tester normal da gracias a que no se te ha quemado.
El calentamiendo excesivo lo tienen todos.Lo estoy diciendo todo el tiempo ¬¬'

Un saludo.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (May 15, 2011)

Lo medi con multimetro, primero meti 26vca en el primario y me dio 110vca en el secundario, luego con regla de 3 vi que no exedia los 800vca, asi que lo conecte a la red y me dio 600vca

PD: Vin como se hace lo que hacen en el video??? porque segun su multimetro marca 1300vca pero con ese cable tan grueso con pocas vueltas????
Si sabes como lo hicieron comparte vas


----------



## Vin (May 15, 2011)

Pues porque a menos vueltas menos voltaje y más amperaje, igual se acabó cargando al transformador como viste.

Ese tío es un genio, les recomiendo que se den una vuelta por su canal (y que alguien me edite el mensaje si esto es publicidad).


----------



## Mastodonte Man (May 15, 2011)

entonces, entre mas grueso sea el cable del secundario, mas se va a calentar, por ejemplo, un clavo????
pd: Es con el voltaje que sea (vueltas que sean pero cable grueso)]????


----------



## Vin (May 15, 2011)

No, la sección del cable es grande ya que ha de transportar 1100A, podrías usar cable de 2mm pero este se quemaría, pero el trafo sacaría lo mismo.

Mira este vídeo de la misma persona que super sección usa, pero porque ha de llevar 50000A






Saludos


----------



## desertor (May 15, 2011)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Hola amigos, lo que pasa es que mi tio tiene 2 copiadoras y una ya no sirve y me dijo, te doy una cosa de esta copiadora , lo que quieras y yo listamente eleji el transformador
> El trafo, dice asi:
> Input: 115v 60Hz
> Output:
> ...




Necesitaras armar un circuito especial con transistores de potencia para reducir el voltaje de 100V a 66v y que aparte te de 11 amperes en internet hay varios circuitos si no encuentras me dices y t mando algunos a tu correo


----------



## Mastodonte Man (May 15, 2011)

amigos, acabo de probar el transformador del que les hable, masomenos a las 4 de la tarde, y me dio una descarga, se me durmio el brazo, por ahora solo me duele el codo pero en el momento estubo fuerte, consejos medicos???


----------



## Eduardo (May 15, 2011)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> amigos, acabo de probar el transformador del que les hable, masomenos a las 4 de la tarde, y me dio una descarga, se me durmio el brazo, por ahora solo me duele el codo pero en el momento estubo fuerte, consejos medicos???


 Ninguno... la testarudez es incurable.


----------



## Vin (May 15, 2011)

Mira que te lo decimos todos que no lo conectases con el secundario puesto, por que no lo sierras ya?

Si mañana aun te duele ve al medico.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (May 15, 2011)

no conecte el secundario, fue un descuido y toque los 2 cables de secundario, algo mas???


----------



## Vin (May 15, 2011)

Con no conectar con el secundario me refiero a que no conectases el trafo con el secundario puesto, quien conecta el secundario a la red? O los tocaste con el trafo desconectado? Cosa que no tendría mucho sentido que te calambrase...

Supongo que no es muy grave, podría haber quemaduras internas pero no creo, te estarías muriendo del dolor...

Y quita el maldito secundario (ahora en serio) antes de manipular más ese trafo.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (May 15, 2011)

no, conecte el primario a la red, y mientras observava un pequeño arco en el secundario con  el multimetro, me descuide y toque los 2 cables del secundario


----------



## jorger (May 16, 2011)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> no, conecte el primario a la red, y mientras observava un pequeño arco en el secundario con el multimetro, me descuide y toque los 2 cables del secundario


Tienes mucho peligro con estos transformadores 
Te aconsejo dejar de manipularlo conectado a la red porque fíjate lo que podría pasar si te descuidas otra vez..
.. que los transformadores estos *NO* son un juguete, es una cosa muy seria y hay que andar con mucho cuidado!!

Un consejo: *CORTA EL SECUNDARIO YA*.
Saludos.


----------



## Sebastian1989 (May 16, 2011)

Si no importa el peso del amplificado, se podrían poner dos transformadores de microondas con el primario en serie (siempre que los dos sean iguales), de esta forma se reduce a la mitad el campo magnético inducido en cada núcleo haciendo que este deje de estar saturado y de esta forma poder usarlo durante un tiempo indefinido sin que se caliente.

Teniendo dos núcleos puedes poner por separado el +V y -V si tu amplificador usa voltajes simétricos.

Lo otro importante es que siempre cuando hagas las pruebas del transformador en vacio es bueno que antes hayas cortado el secundario, porque cuando uno saca el trafo de un microonda malo o lo compra usado existe la posibilidad de que el secundario este quemado haciendo que circule una corriente alta incluso sin tener nada conectado en el secundario.

¿Solo una idea, si alguien ve un problema (aparte del peso), que avise?


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jun 5, 2011)

ok, oigan amigos, me encontre con un ampli que necesita 100v / 6A, con unas formulas me dice que la potencia que necesita su trafo es de 600w.
El trafo de mircrohondas me dice que deacuerdo a el hierro que tiene en el nucleo, puedo sacar 597w, podre rebobinar el sec del trafo para que consuma los 600w continuos???


----------



## jorger (Jun 6, 2011)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> El trafo de mircrohondas me dice que deacuerdo a el hierro que tiene en el nucleo, puedo sacar 597w, podre rebobinar el sec del trafo para que consuma los 600w continuos???


Dicen por aquí  que el primario bien calculado no cabe..
Eso no me lo creo.Puede que entre muy justo para luego poner el secundario necesario.. pero tanto como para decir que no entra.. mmm..
Si estoy equivocado que me lo demuestren 
Saludos.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jun 6, 2011)

osea que......... si se pueden sacar los 600w continuos pero no se sabe si la bobina quepa???


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jun 14, 2011)

Hola amigos, porfavor respondanme le podre sacar 620watts continuos, las  formulas dicen que 596.3363watts continuos puede sacar sin problemas
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## pandacba (Jun 14, 2011)

Eso de querer sacar más potencia de la que se puede es algoq que esta mal, deberian leer más de elctrotecnia, si necesito 100W mi trafo debe ser al menos de 100W y no de 95, porque si no tendra una pésima regulación, cuando aumente el consumo la tensión bajara, pero eso no es lo peor, ya que como estara continuamente variando se puede dar una condición nada deseada y es que el nucleo se sature, si eso ocurre el primario se quemara, porque? porque bobinado sobre un núcleo a 50hz tiene una impedancia, si el núcleo se satura chau indcutancia, y es solo la resistencia pura del bobinado, por lo tato, saldra humo.


Antes de qurere inventar la pólvora a leer que los libros no muerden, no producen caida de pelo, tampco impotencia, pero si dan conocimiento


----------



## alejandro electronica (Jun 14, 2011)

Mm............ mira nose, panda la verdad que estoy en desacuerdo con vos. Por lo que veo hasta ahora de leer tantos libros me ha provocado caida de cabello, consecuente me dicen que tengo un cenicero en la cabeza y tambien lo otro pero ya de eso no quiero hablar. 

Saludos


----------



## Vin (Jun 14, 2011)

Yo creo que si le pones refrigeración forzada puede entregarlo. Yo le saco 7A a un trafo de 4,5 durante días y ahí está.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 14, 2011)

no has leido los adecuados, o te has saltado capitulos, porque si los hubierran leido no habria preguntas que se estan formulando, 
Si leer un libro sobre transformadores puede resultar aburrido, muchas formulas, mucha matemática, es el precio necesario del saber 
Pequeña anecdota, Mi primer fuente para una radio de 6 pilas, compro el trafo adecuado la armo y un Brrrrrr por el parltante, con pilas bien con la fuente ruido atroz..... medi me fije y nada, con gran tristeza la guarde pensando que algo no habia entendido bien de todo lo que lei y alli quedo olvidada

Muchos años después una tarde me acorde de aquel penoso echo, y meditanto en cual podria ser el problema me di cuenta que pasaba, aún conservaba esa fuente y esa radio la conecte y aquel nefasto ruido, y si eran 50hz en el parlante, y el unico culpable de ello era el tranformador que me vendieron...

El que lo bobino no hizo un bobinado bifilar, no hizo un bobinado continuo y a mitad de las vueltas saco una derivación y continuo bobinando. 

Prendi el oscilospio y efectivamente!!! rectificaba en media onda, cambie el transformador por otro, y aquella mi primera fuente funcionaba perfectamente, regulaba y estabilizaba la tensión tal como lo habia diseñado.......

Cual fue la diferencia entre la primer prueba y la última? Conocimiento adquirido a través  de la lectrura y la práctica.................

Ah y no perdi el cabello, para nada, asi que tu problema fue otro.............


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jun 14, 2011)

entonces no puedo sacar 23w de mas al trafo???, en algunos lados he leido que se puede sacar un poco mas, es de hay que aveces se entibia la fuente pero poreso les pregunto
SALUDOS!!!


----------

